

Adblock Plus for Safari Beta released - wallunit
https://adblockplus.org/releases/adblock-plus-for-safari-beta-released

======
k-mcgrady
What's the difference between this and Adblock which has been available for a
long time on Safari?

~~~
runjake

      > What's the difference between this and Adblock 
      > which has been available for a long time on Safari?
    

The Adblock extension that has been available for Safari is written by a guy
named Michael Gundlach at a time when no other ad-blocking extensions were
available for Safari. It shares no lineage with any other extensions called
Adblock [1]. I like it and I donated money to Gundlach.

The Adblock Plus people apparently had some sort of shady dealings going on
awhile back [2].

You'll also see "Adblock Edge" [3]. This is a fork of ABP after the above
incidents [2].

1\. [https://getadblock.com/#about](https://getadblock.com/#about)

2\.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adblock_plus#Advert_filtering_a...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adblock_plus#Advert_filtering_and_.22acceptable.22_ads)

3\. [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-
edge/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-edge/)

~~~
k-mcgrady
Thanks I never knew they were unrelated.

